# MF 255 hydraulic / transmission fluids



## Mark Weeks (Aug 29, 2019)

Good morning all, I am new to the forum and was hoping that y'all might be able to lend some advice. I need to change to hydraulic / trans fluid in the 1980 model Massey 255 (it has water in it). The book says with wet brakes it should take about 11 gallons (plus a the remote) and tells me it requires M-1127 (not 1127A or 1127B). I am having a hard time cross referencing this to any thing I can buy locally. The oil at MF runs about 100 to 110.00 per 5 gallons. I will spend that, but I have a hard time believing that no ones offers an equal to it that can be bout locally. Thanks for your time.


----------

